# Wether Rutting???



## cteague (Mar 4, 2015)

New to some of the behaviors that my boys are exhibiting. And need some answers. I had the folks I bought them from come out and band them when ur supposed to when they were young. The breeder does about 100 a year. Fast forward to now. Today and in the past few months they have been mounting, chasing, vocalizing, and terrorizing my girls. The one im fixin to mention is a lil worse than the other.  I was setting down spending time with them and one of them charged me and was trying to bite me. Not a curious bite but vocalizations snapping his teeth and all. He also has been doing that flirting blow they do when they try to mount the girls to me when I try and pet him. And his neck is swelled up like hes rutting. I felt those little boogers when he was banded cause I needed to learn to do it myself in the future. And the breeder showed me how to do it.  I dont like hitting them but I had to pop him in the nose or he may have hurt me. Am I doing something to cause this? Or do all wethers act this way?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting.  Yes, wethers will sometimes mount does in heat, and occasionally act like boys will, but not very aggressively.  Your fella sounds like he is being fairly aggressive about it.  How old is he?  What do you mean by swollen neck (that is not something I have heard of before in a rutting buck)?  And you are not going to hurt him by flicking his ear or thumping his should--you do not want him to think it okay to try to mount you.


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 4, 2015)

With the neck, do you mean his hackles being up? Though some wont agree with me, that aggressive behavior here would have resulted with me putting him on his side with a hard push like another buck would, and me sitting on his side to put me in a predator position. I do NOT tolerate that and have never considered beating an animal senseless as a worthwhile venture -- i observe of others of their species would respond and do that.

That said, you felt both nuts in there when he was banded? If so, and if you can, i might pull him out from beig with the girls until they are bred or he is out of rut (which i dont think he should even be in if both nuts were in there).


----------



## cteague (Mar 4, 2015)

He is two.  Like when a deer ruts his neck will swell. And walk round stiff. Lol. He isnt aggressive towards the girla. He flirts. But he has started Being aggressive to me.


----------



## cteague (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes both were there. Which confuses me with this behavior. And I have had to put him on the ground to. I dont like to hit or be mean. But I can't let him try and hurt me. I can tell him no and his hackles will come up. I dont want to do anything that is going to make him skidish or anything of me. But I need his respect. Know what I mean?


----------



## cteague (Mar 4, 2015)

I also bottle raised him. Dont know if that would have something to do with it???


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 5, 2015)

Boy, I would suspect some leftover tissue from wethering him.  Wethered males are the sweetest, especially bottle babies.  Yeah, they might still ride female for a second or two when in heat but mine seem to be confused about what to do once they are on top of the girl anyway.  I don't think bucks get swollen necks in rut.  Not heard of it anyway.

I'd have a good check for testicular tissue, and if there is some doubt, take him away from the girls and get a vet to check and remove it.

And I have no qualms about telling a pushy goat who is boss.  Nope, not talking about beating them.  But using "goat" talk to remind them who the boss is in this hear---YES!


----------



## cteague (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank u


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2015)

Hope you get some answers.  Update us if you do.  Like to learn from others.


----------



## cteague (Mar 7, 2015)

Could it be a jealous thing? I tie them up to eat their ration and he doesn't fight me then. He waits patiently while I hook him up and for his food.  Even wags his tail before I give him his food. But when I turn him loose he does it. Makes me wonder.


----------



## mcjam (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like time to go into the freezer.......


----------



## cteague (Mar 7, 2015)

what I dont think so mcjam!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 7, 2015)

I still think its probably a tissue thing... seems a little over the top for the every day wether


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 19, 2015)

I disagree that his being a bottle baby has nothing to do with it.  The mounting, not unusual in a wether.  He is being aggressive towards the OP , not the does.  As a bottle baby, he sees you as another goat, not the one in charge.  You need to let him know who is in charge.  Put him on his side and see how that goes.


----------



## baranbaran (Apr 16, 2015)

that is really an amazing post by you


----------

